# Anyone able to make a good Avatar out of this?



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Whoever can make the best one gets points and rep.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> View attachment 665
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, nice timing bro. i just looked in this thread and i left it, and it said you posted somthing. 

Anyways. Thats a really good job my man. Repped. And donation sent


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

How's this size? With a beveled border too.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

excellent, that will fit. Thanks my man


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

is this still running?


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

no, sorry bro. I'm cool with the one Mardo made me. 

thanks anyway


----------

